# Air Tube Seperation



## RJDeakins (Oct 15, 2008)

I am looking for help and hoping that someone else has had this problem and help me with a good answer of what to do.

My 2005 murano has had a continual problem of late where the air hose/tube that connects the air filter to the engine becomes seperated from the intermediate piece that connects another air hose/tube to the engine. It seems like, if i was able to get a good connection and seal of the air hose/tube to the engine intermediate piece and able to tighten the ring around it, that that would fix the problem. But it doesnt last long. Does this make sense to anyone? I was told off hand by a mechanic at the local tire kingdom that that is a common problem with murano's. Is this true? What can I do to fix it permanently?

thanks for help in advance.
rjdeakins.


----------

